# My Peony in Pastels Scarf/Shawl



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Peony In Pastels scarf/shawl. This is a design by Dimitra Spyro. This is a wonderful stash buster pattern for using up those odd leftover balls. The Pattern is written in German, and I made a fair try of translating it, but then found a German woman who had made an English translation of it. If anyone would like the English translation, PM me with your email addy and I will be happy to send it.

Altogether I used about 425 yards. I used KnitPicks Palette in the following colourways, Green Tea Heather, Finnley Heather, Haze Heather And Sagebrush

Here is a link to the pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-peony

I was so happy with it, that I have started another one in autumnal colours. It is an easy pattern, great for when watching TV, as it is knit in garter, stockinette and reverse stockinette and with a row of yarnovers separating each section.

Sue


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....that is beautiful!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely! Now I want to knit one!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your shawl is beautiful!!
Would love to try one too!!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Can you point me to the English instructions? The link shows the German ones and even though I had German in High School that was 48 years ago and I don't remember it!
Love what you made - it is beautiful


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

This is lovely! And likely quite flexible with yarn choices. While this doesn't look at all difficult, I suspect there are a few tips in the pattern that make it quite easy. Wish I could read German!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Very beautiful. Your comments are so inspiring so I want to give a try...Looked up the link for the pattern , but there was only the German version. Where did you find the English translation ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Such pretty colors. Lovely, and it looks great on you. Thanks for modeling.


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

Please post where the directions in English can be found. That's one of the nicest shawls I've seen in a long time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

If you can PM me your email addy I will be happy to send it to you.

Sue


ljsb3 said:


> Can you point me to the English instructions? The link shows the German ones and even though I had German in High School that was 48 years ago and I don't remember it!
> Love what you made - it is beautiful


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Just PM me your email addy, and I will be happy to send it.

Sue


fayp said:


> This is lovely! And likely quite flexible with yarn choices. While this doesn't look at all difficult, I suspect there are a few tips in the pattern that make it quite easy. Wish I could read German!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. If you PM me your email addy, I will be happy to send it to you.

Sue


vreinholde said:


> Very beautiful. Your comments are so inspiring so I want to give a try...Looked up the link for the pattern , but there was only the German version. Where did you find the English translation ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


nagalot said:


> Please post where the directions in English can be found. That's one of the nicest shawls I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely shawl.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it! Would really want to knit this. Thank you.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful shawl ! It looks very nice on you ! I will send you a pm for the translation.
Thank you !


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. This was a fun knit.

Sue


Cdambro said:


> Wow....that is beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


laceweight said:


> Lovely! Now I want to knit one!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. Will look forward to seeing yours.

Sue


Gail DSouza said:


> Your shawl is beautiful!!
> Would love to try one too!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. Have sent the translation and hope you will post when done.

Sue


ljsb3 said:


> Can you point me to the English instructions? The link shows the German ones and even though I had German in High School that was 48 years ago and I don't remember it!
> Love what you made - it is beautiful


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. Have sent you the translation. Hope you do knit it, and would love to see yours when done.

Sue


fayp said:


> This is lovely! And likely quite flexible with yarn choices. While this doesn't look at all difficult, I suspect there are a few tips in the pattern that make it quite easy. Wish I could read German!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


kimmyz said:


> Such pretty colors. Lovely, and it looks great on you. Thanks for modeling.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


Reyna said:


> Lovely shawl.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. Have sent you the translation. Look forward to seeing yours when done.

Sue


Revan said:


> Love it! Would really want to knit this. Thank you.


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

lovely colours, great shawl


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. Have sent it to you. Hope you enjoy knitting it as much as I did

Sue


canuckle49 said:


> Beautiful shawl ! It looks very nice on you ! I will send you a pm for the translation.
> Thank you !


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So pretty.......lovely colours


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Dainty and beautiful. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sur


Glenysm said:


> lovely colours, great shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Gorgeous work, Sue
You did a great job of working those colours together.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Very pretty shawl.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I was hoping they would look well together. They are all leftovers from shawls I have knit.

Sue


moonriver said:


> So pretty.......lovely colours


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


moonriver said:


> So pretty.......lovely colours


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


Elin said:


> Dainty and beautiful. Thank you for the link.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


Katsch said:


> Beautiful


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

PM sent. Very pretty!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love this.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's gorgeous Sue and it looks great on you!!! &#128158; Ros


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

So pretty! So is the shawl.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

very nice


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


willi66 said:


> Beautiful


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. They were all leftovers from shawls I had knit.

Sue


moonriver said:


> So pretty.......lovely colours


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


Elin said:


> Dainty and beautiful. Thank you for the link.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


Katsch said:


> Beautiful


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So fresh and "springy" looking. You wear it well!&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful pattern knitted with gorgeous colors--what yarn are you choosing forthe autumn version?
I wil PM you now.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

PM sent. Thank you.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Gorgeous &#128587;
I'm going to PM you now, would lov the English version&#128147;


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Fantastic shawl !


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and looks wonderful on you ! Thank you for your offer of the pattern.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sue I would love the English translation of the Peony in Pastels Scarf/Shawl. My email is [email protected] Thanks for sharing. I love the way yours looks. It is just beautiful.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

What a lovely scarf!

Now I'd love to make one.
Sent a PM


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Turned out great! Have sent you a PM.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

It is beautiful !


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I sent you a PM also...thank you


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Very pretty scarf for using left over yarn. Looks like you could make it any size.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty and nice combination of colors!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Lovely shawl. PM sent. Thanks


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful work. I sent you a pm also.


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

Gorgeous! Very nicely done.


----------



## notinkansas (Mar 1, 2014)

I really like your shawl. I have never knit one before, but am willing to give it a try. I will pm you, and thank you in advance for the English version.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Love it! Sending a pm! Thank you!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Very pretty, but is there a translation for the scarf/shawl in English? I only saw the original.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the instructions - this looks fun


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

I would also like the translation; I will send you a pm... thanks.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Pattern received, my thanks Susan.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Me too!


britgirl said:


> Thank you.
> 
> If you can PM me your email addy I will be happy to send it to you.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

ljsb3 said:


> Thanks for the instructions - this looks fun


I agree--will start it as soon as I complete a couple of baby items for my niece, thanks so much.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

It's so lovely and looks great on you.


----------



## CathyAnn2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Very pretty, Sue! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I am using KnitPicks Imagination in Sasquatch colourways and KnitPicks Palette in Doe, Toffee and Autumn Heather. The pic shows it midway through the second colour, Doe.

Sue


JeanneE said:


> Beautiful pattern knitted with gorgeous colors--what yarn are you choosing forthe autumn version?
> I wil PM you now.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Oh dear just had to go an order the year....wow 150 colours to choose from...yipeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for the directions!
I will try this soon


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. It was great to find something I could use them for.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous work, Sue
> You did a great job of working those colours together.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


craftyone51 said:


> Very pretty shawl.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


janielha said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


run4fittness said:


> That is beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


charbaby said:


> PM sent. Very pretty!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Sue and it looks great on you!!! 💞 Ros


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


aknitter said:


> So pretty! So is the shawl.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


roseknit said:


> very nice


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


paljoey46 said:


> Love this.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


kathycapp said:


> So fresh and "springy" looking. You wear it well!🌸🌸🌸


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


Sammiep said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


olithia said:


> Fantastic shawl !


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


Wroclawnice said:


> It is beautiful !


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


Swwhidbee said:


> Lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. It is a great way to use leftover yarn.

Sue


sharmend said:


> Very pretty and nice combination of colors!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

A lovely shawl, beautiful in sorbet colours for late spring/summer.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely! Now I want to knit one!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

The lady with the flying fingers knits another beauty!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely. Can't wait to try it myself!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, love your colors.

I would love the English version please >

my e-mail is

[email protected]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


prairiewmn said:


> Lovely shawl. PM sent. Thanks


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


njbetsy said:


> Beautiful work. I sent you a pm also.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Love it, Sue. So very wearable.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Love it, Sue. So very wearable.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

So very pretty


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the pattern and the yarn color choices!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Your shawl is lovely!


----------



## Conner5 (Nov 29, 2014)

Would you please send me a copy of the directions of this beautiful shawl in English . My email address is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

If you write to this woman she will email you a copy of it. She is the one who originally translated it to English.

Martina Eckloff 

[email protected]


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That's lovely!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Just beautiful..sent you a pm, sent it before I continued reading your post and see you are already making another one in different colours.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, she is the one I received it from originally. She has also been deluged with requests for it. I think I have sent out over a hundred copies. PMd the designer on Ravelry to see if she could post Martina's translation there, but I think she only posts when she publishes a new pattern, so it could be weeks until,she reads my PM.

Sue


Metrogal said:


> If you write to this woman she will email you a copy of it. She is the one who originally translated it to English.
> 
> Martina Eckloff
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments. I hope everyone has requested the translation has received it. I did list and send out to everyone who PMd, but I did notice later that not all showed up as being sent. If you have not heard please PM me again. I have sent to everyone on my list as of now, Thursday evening. Altogether I have emailed out over 110 of them.

Sue


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Simply elegant!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Beautiful work and lovely choice of colors!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

this is a dynamite shawl/scarf !!

lovely colours on both 

thanks for lovely offer of translation....

PMing you now --new verb---lol


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely shawl Sue,


----------



## LeonaMM (Nov 17, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thank you everyone for the nice comments. I hope everyone has requested the translation has received it. I did list and send out to everyone who PMd, but I did notice later that not all showed up as being sent. If you have not heard please PM me again. I have sent to everyone on my list as of now, Thursday evening. Altogether I have emailed out over 110 of them.
> 
> Sue


Even before I reached this point in the thread, I was thinking you must be very busy sending out the English version of this lovely shawl. Thank you. I will send a private message.


----------



## msc (Apr 12, 2013)

as usual I am late to the party (late Friday afternoon here) I do think this is a beautiful scarf/shawl. I too would like a translation of this pattern. if you are still offering. i will PM my address to you. I thank you soooo very much
MsC


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello Sue, your shawl/scarf was done in a such beautiful spring/pastel colors. But the pattern in German. I would be so happy to get this pattern in English please.

[email protected]

Thank you in advance

Michaela

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## khworsham (Nov 29, 2011)

I love this, it is so beautiful. I would love to have the pattern in English. My email is [email protected] Thank you so much.


----------



## MartieGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

I would also like this pattern in English. How do I pm you?


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

your shawl is so pretty


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

love it!


----------



## kae1217 (Jan 23, 2011)

You version is beautiful. I just sent you a PM with my email . Looking forward yo making one for myself.

Kelli


----------



## shooey (Apr 6, 2017)

Could I please have the pattern in english, my email address is: [email protected], Thanks Sue.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Love it, but alas, not in English.


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

PM sent for English version. Inspiring!


----------



## ltm1801 (Aug 19, 2017)

Would love to have the English version if someone would be kind enough to send to me please and thank you ☺


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I was trying to translate Peony when I got stuck on row !4. I saw Britgirl's post. I just sent a PM for a copy of her translation. Her shawl is beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You for sending the pattern both this shawl and your Autumn shawl are Beautiful.
I'm looking forward to doing one myself. Ann


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## morah2 (Nov 23, 2017)

Please send me the English translation for the shawl. My German from college is a bit rusty. They did not teach us crochet terms. Thanks so much,
Barb Bernstein
[email protected]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Please note that I am unable to send translations. I knit and posted this over three years ago. I was surprised to receive a flurry of PMs over the past day requesting translations. I am unable to do so. The designer now notes on Ravelry she does not want translations to be circulated, and I am happy to abide by her request.

Please don't send any more PM requests.

Thank you.

Sue


morah2 said:


> Please send me the English translation for the shawl. My German from college is a bit rusty. They did not teach us crochet terms. Thanks so much,
> Barb Bernstein
> [email protected]


----------

